# Handicapped with one hand



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I 
was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
I can't see myself not being able to hold the knitting needles or crochet hook ever again. I learned how to knit on the loom
but it is not the same. Thanks Slym


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I know it is hard for you but you can still do more than you know. My oldest daughter turns 40 in June. She had a massive stroke that took away 2/3 of the left side of her brain. and i think about a fourth of the right side. Almost everything she loved to do ,she isnt able to do. She used to be a chatterbox,now she cant even put a clear sentence together. She loved music and played the flute and piano. She read for hours. She did almost all kinds of sewing, including crocheting. She loved to cook. She cant do much of anything now except let us know she is still here and loves us as we do her. It is hard to see her this way because she was such a free spirit. I am sorry,I just needed to tell someone how much I miss the way she was and it hurts so much now.thank you for listening.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. You will find plenty of inspiration and encouragement on here.

Also, perhaps loom knitting might be made to work for you? I have never used it myself, but perhaps others here might come up with a few helpful suggestions for you. Good luck!



SLYM said:


> Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
> I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I
> was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
> My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
> ...


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

God bless you both.We never realize how lucky we are until we hear about someone elses problems.I don't know anything about knitting machines.Do you have to use both hands? How about learning to crochet?


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, Slym, I'm so sorry for what happened to you. We take life for granted and then, wham, it's all changed forever.

I hope you'll not give up hope and look for posibilities.

My Va. daugher is a quilter and a lady in her quilt circle had a stroke, much like yours. That ended her quilting but she tried knitting again and is now knitting up a storm. I don't know how but she found a way.

At that time, I did a search and learned there are appliances to aid handicapped knitters. I hope you'll go looking to see what's out there. Above all, don't give up.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

rebecca said:


> I know it is hard for you but you can still do more than you know. My oldest daughter turns 40 in June. She had a massive stroke that took away 2/3 of the left side of her brain. and i think about a fourth of the right side. Almost everything she loved to do ,she isnt able to do. She used to be a chatterbox,now she cant even put a clear sentence together. She loved music and played the flute and piano. She read for hours. She did almost all kinds of sewing, including crocheting. She loved to cook. She cant do much of anything now except let us know she is still here and loves us as we do her. It is hard to see her this way because she was such a free spirit. I am sorry,I just needed to tell someone how much I miss the way she was and it hurts so much now.thank you for listening.


Oh, Rebecca! There isn't anything to say that can ease the blow to you and your family. I just hope it helped a little to let us know what your daughter goes through, to say nothing of how it changed your life. Our children are our lives and for one to be struck so horribly is sad beyond words.

Each time I see a Rebecca post, I'll ask that your burden be a little lighter that day.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is one of many links regarding loom knitting:

http://www.loomknitting.com/freedownloads/GettingStarted.pdf



inkasmum said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum. You will find plenty of inspiration and encouragement on here.
> 
> Also, perhaps loom knitting might be made to work for you? I have never used it myself, but perhaps others here might come up with a few helpful suggestions for you. Good luck!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

This link is even better than the previous one I added for you

http://www.loomroom.com/knitting-looms.html

It shows pics of the many different style of knitting looms available


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

SLYM said:


> Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
> I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I
> was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
> My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
> ...


someone on this site said she tucks 1 needle under her arm...I hope she sees this post & I will go back in posts to find her... oh & Welcome! the more the merrier!!Chris


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

rebecca said:


> I know it is hard for you but you can still do more than you know. My oldest daughter turns 40 in June. She had a massive stroke that took away 2/3 of the left side of her brain. and i think about a fourth of the right side. Almost everything she loved to do ,she isnt able to do. She used to be a chatterbox,now she cant even put a clear sentence together. She loved music and played the flute and piano. She read for hours. She did almost all kinds of sewing, including crocheting. She loved to cook. She cant do much of anything now except let us know she is still here and loves us as we do her. It is hard to see her this way because she was such a free spirit. I am sorry,I just needed to tell someone how much I miss the way she was and it hurts so much now.thank you for listening.


I am so sorry.. my oldest brother had a stroke a few years back, while on vacation... it is so hard...he was a free spirit also... I send my prayers to All my Knitting Friends Chris


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I was so glad you hear from you. When did your daughter have her stroke ? I worked as an active nurse for 31 yrs. & 
you know I have much "info" stored up. Maybe I can make some suggestions to any questions you may have. The way I figure it out two heads are better than one.
My goal now to is learn how to type faster on the computer
instead of "henpecking." I watched a show on tv where this woman sucked her thumb all the time. She was a typist & thus 
done great with one hand typing. Thanks again. Slym


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

SLYM said:


> Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
> I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I
> was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
> My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
> ...


if you look at the top of the page between knitting newsletter & user list  you will see "search"  go that and type in arthritis and you should find lots of suggestions Chris


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry about the affects o the stroke. The loom might not be the same but you can still be creative, you can still make something. God bless


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I knit with one needle under my arm; that way I have an extra hand with which to manipulate the work. I place the empty needle under my arm and fill it.

I find crochet is really taking it out of my hands just lately though. My right thumb, in particular, is very rough, dry and cracked. I've been looking for cushioned covers for my crochet hooks (can't afford to buy the cushioned hooks at the mo) without success. I live in the U.K. and the sites I've looked at don't post that far.
this message origanated from "nogginpodge" of the UK


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, would you check with your daughter to see what that lady used? I have been looking on the web & found some ideas.
You don't have to worry I am not a quitter--- when I had problems with knitting & crocheting I kept telling myself that "little piece of thread was not going to get the best of me" & never did. Thanks again.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I just goggled handicapped knitting and there's stuff out there needle holders, books,& blogges. I not sure what you wood want so go look.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, have you seen the crochet hooks that are made out of plastic but something for tension control " I have some with the
cushion but don't like them to well. What sizes do you need ? As
you can guess I have a wide collection of needles & hooks. Thanks again


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I read what you wrote and I thought there has to be some sort of aide to help you do these things I googled it and came up withthis site hope it helps

http://www.dynamic-living.com/product/clampit-hobby-vise#clear

there are others available too there is a organisation here called independant living which provides information to people with disabilities to assist them in thier everyday activities, I'm in Australia though. 
I'm wondering whether there is a body where you live that provides the same services. Given the strength you display in recovering from your stroke I have no doubt that you will find a way. Hugs.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.....I hope you find a way to do everything you want to do. Don't give up. God bless you.


----------



## cdhc (Feb 1, 2011)

JoAnn Fabric
This is a link but I don't know for sure if it will work for you if not do a search and it will come up. This link is the page it was on when I saw it at the bottom right of the page as you look at it.

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/searchall.jsp?_DARGS=/joann/catalog/productsearchresultpagination.jsp.5_A&_DAV=nextPage&_dynSessConf=8935581808835016981&categoryExpand=true&allProducts=All+Products////Product+Home&fullPath=&PRODID=&sort=&catId=&brandPage=&nextPage=8&pageName=&result=48


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

SLYM said:


> Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
> I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I
> was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
> My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
> ...


  I have heard of blind people knitting/crocheting. maybe you could learn left-handed crochet. It would take awhile. They have tutorials on the web. youtube probably would have something. I haven't looked. Maybe you could prop the right knitting needle under your right armpit or arm next to your body? That's the way I knit all the time as I have a REALLY big belly. Some country or the other does it that way all the time because it's the traditional way. That might be easier than the crochet. Who knows? I am disabled myself and just keep trying. I keep surprising myself. As long as I keep my mouth shut I get away w/ a lot. I have been around disabled people and helping them since my dad lost part of his lag in a farming accident. Keep trying. He did so much just on the crutches, then when he got his prothesis there was no stopping him. Good luck. I know you can do it. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

Laura R said:


> rebecca said:
> 
> 
> > I know it is hard for you but you can still do more than you know. My oldest daughter turns 40 in June. She had a massive stroke that took away 2/3 of the left side of her brain. and i think about a fourth of the right side. Almost everything she loved to do ,she isnt able to do. She used to be a chatterbox,now she cant even put a clear sentence together. She loved music and played the flute and piano. She read for hours. She did almost all kinds of sewing, including crocheting. She loved to cook. She cant do much of anything now except let us know she is still here and loves us as we do her. It is hard to see her this way because she was such a free spirit. I am sorry,I just needed to tell someone how much I miss the way she was and it hurts so much now.thank you for listening.
> ...


Thank you. My heart goes out to everyone who hasnt given up just because they hit a few bumps in the road. LORD, Please open the window a little wider when that door gets slammed shut.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

SLYM said:


> I was so glad you hear from you. When did your daughter have her stroke ? I worked as an active nurse for 31 yrs. &
> you know I have much "info" stored up. Maybe I can make some suggestions to any questions you may have. The way I figure it out two heads are better than one.
> My goal now to is learn how to type faster on the computer
> instead of "henpecking." I watched a show on tv where this woman sucked her thumb all the time. She was a typist & thus
> done great with one hand typing. Thanks again. Slym


It has been a little over a year.They cant afford the insurance for the therapy. Her right arm will hardly move and she cant use her hand at all. 
Bless heart her oldest daughter just gave birth to her 2nd son on Monday. She has 3 grandchildren(I am the great grandmah) now. Her other daughter has a daughter. She is only 16. But...
They keep her smiling.
We have had a lot of tragedy in our family but we still go on. Lost my husband to a massive heart attack in 1997. Lost my mother (84yrs old) to an ambulisum. Then my son was in a head-on collision with a drunk driver coming home from work in December 0f 2003. Then my oldest daughter started having secures which lead to the major stroke . And through all this the Lord has kept me going when I really just wanted to give up . Thank you for listening.


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

How disgusting is that? I cannot believe that your system allows people to drop off the radar like that! Here in Australia everyone has the RIGHT to good health care. FREE if need be. Or a fraction of cost because it's subsidised. 

Is there anyway that you can teach yourself to be her physio therapist. There has to be sights out there that can give you this info? Because the with the little I know the earlier the intervention and therapy the better. And anything you can do has to be better than the systems big fat nothing!! 
I just wished you lived here. Sigh, sorry I don't mean to be hurtful by sounding off. But I just cant believe it!

Your strength is admirable, your one special lady!!!!
A big cyber hug to you rebecca.

Just on a side note, I noticed ObamaCare was going through the senate, did it succeed and does that afford the american people better quality health care in your opinion?


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I started a support group for stroke pts. & caregivers two yrs. ago. I have alot of information that I could send to you or her.
Also some exercises. How do I get your address ? I am on F[email protected] I only got 3 months of rehab thur
the hospital. I lost my job & my husband left a couple of yrs. prior. I am sorry for all the suffering you have went thur.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was just looking at something on utube and they had a piece called one-handed knitting. She wore something around her waist to hold the needle, it may give you some ideas as to what you could do.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

rebecca said:


> SLYM said:
> 
> 
> > I was so glad you hear from you. When did your daughter have her stroke ? I worked as an active nurse for 31 yrs. &
> ...


my heart my prayers to you Chris


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

SLYM & Rebecca
Please know that we all care about you and your families. This forum has a lot of caring people on it. Don't ever hesitate to ask for help or to ask questions. Someone here will ahve the answer or suggestions or links! I pray things will get betetr!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Isn't it disgusting? We, "normal folks" can read this message and Immediately realize that this is WRONG ! We don't need to deliberate... filibuster... don't have to even know what "party" you are... why can't these politicians get their hands out of their pockets & look around...right & wrong are not that complicated.
God Bless the common folk


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

rebecca said:


> I know it is hard for you but you can still do more than you know. My oldest daughter turns 40 in June. She had a massive stroke that took away 2/3 of the left side of her brain. and i think about a fourth of the right side. Almost everything she loved to do ,she isnt able to do. She used to be a chatterbox,now she cant even put a clear sentence together. She loved music and played the flute and piano. She read for hours. She did almost all kinds of sewing, including crocheting. She loved to cook. She cant do much of anything now except let us know she is still here and loves us as we do her. It is hard to see her this way because she was such a free spirit. I am sorry,I just needed to tell someone how much I miss the way she was and it hurts so much now.thank you for listening.


I am a piano player. I was to a concert when I was in college and the person who was performing had lost his right arm in an accident. He played fabulously with only one hand. After the concert I was able to talk with him because I was in a piano class at college and we went for drinks with him after the concert. He indicated that though hard to find, there are piano compositions that are written to be played with only one hand. I have one. It's Solfeggietto by Carl Phillip Emmanuel Bach. You might search the internet. It's possible you might hear your daughter play the piano again one day.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

SLYM said:


> Hi, would you check with your daughter to see what that lady used? I have been looking on the web & found some ideas.
> You don't have to worry I am not a quitter--- when I had problems with knitting & crocheting I kept telling myself that "little piece of thread was not going to get the best of me" & never did. Thanks again.


Here I am. I checked with my daughter, Like Christine, her friend knits with the needle stuck under her arm.

I'm sure there is a technique for this and you'll be learning it soon. Where there's a will...


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Some one else posted this but it looks interestig http://knittingaid.com/knitting-help-knitting-instructions-video-stitch-simply-knitting-aid-demo


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

My step daughter was in an accident that resulted in brain damage. She has very little use of her right side - arm and leg. She re-learned to crochet and has developed a little more control of her right hand. Basically, she started by simply holding the hook in her right hand and moving the yarn around it with the left. Gradually, the ability to move her right hand a little more developed and she is crocheting nicely - slowly but nicely.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Patience is important in re-learning a craft after a brain injury


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

How hard that must be for all concerned. And, being a mother myself, I know that it just breaks your heart. Remember, God loves your daughter and you and neither of you is ever alone. Also, so much is being done today to help people in her situation. There are breakthroughs every day. I will pray for your daughter to receive healing, peace and strength and the same prayer goes to you. Don't give up! Some people that read this may say that I am giving you false hope but there is no such thing! Never lose hope.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a guitar student who had been hit by a truck when he was little and was brain damaged. He wanted to learn the song "Blackbird". We took 2 or 3 measures a week and he succeeded! I was thrilled for him.


larryslove said:


> How hard that must be for all concerned. And, being a mother myself, I know that it just breaks your heart. Remember, God loves your daughter and you and neither of you is ever alone. Also, so much is being done today to help people in her situation. There are breakthroughs every day. I will pray for your daughter to receive healing, peace and strength and the same prayer goes to you. Don't give up! Some people that read this may say that I am giving you false hope but there is no such thing! Never lose hope.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

You could also look into knitting belts or knitting sheaths - worn around the waist, holds one needle for you so you can knit with just one hand - I've seen youtubes recently on the method (didn't save them, don't remember exactly which ones) as well as know the knitting belt can be ordered from School House Press. Years ago, these were commonly used so a person could knit while looking after children/babies, do housework, walk, talk, etc.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

rebecca said:


> I know it is hard for you but you can still do more than you know. My oldest daughter turns 40 in June. She had a massive stroke that took away 2/3 of the left side of her brain. and i think about a fourth of the right side. Almost everything she loved to do ,she isnt able to do. She used to be a chatterbox,now she cant even put a clear sentence together. She loved music and played the flute and piano. She read for hours. She did almost all kinds of sewing, including crocheting. She loved to cook. She cant do much of anything now except let us know she is still here and loves us as we do her. It is hard to see her this way because she was such a free spirit. I am sorry,I just needed to tell someone how much I miss the way she was and it hurts so much now.thank you for listening.


Hi, its nogginpodge here! Hey, I'm glad I looked up this thread!

Slym, that's so hard for you - I often wonder what I'd do if I couldn't knit/crochet; I have Guillaine-Barre syndrome (14 years now) and have to rest nearly all the time. From being a busy person all my life I thought I would go mad at first.

Tell you what I'm gonna do, I'm gonna practise and see if there is some way I can help you with the needle under the arm method. First I need to know, what exactly can you do with your flaccid arm? Can you move it at all, can you grip even a little bit with it? It will help me try and devise a method for you.

I think we're all fighters on this forum, from what I've read. Its a good attitude, not to let anything beat you. That's what I say too. I say that I have an illness but the illness doesn't have me! Sure, some days we need to rest and give in a bit (I call them days where I stay at the bottom of the mountain rather than try to climb it), but we keep going and hopefully we can inspire one another.

So sorry to hear about your daughter, Rebecca, it must be so heartbreaking and frustrating for her and for you, knowing what she was able to do before. That's so hard. Its like a bereavement and I guess you and her grieve constantly about what is lost. I think its so hard to watch someone you love suffer, you wish you could take the pain for them but are helpless to do so.

My sister's son committed suicide about 5 months ago, he was suffering from clinical depression and I guess he had had enough. He was ony 26. I ache for her, she misses her boy so much and there is nothing I can do except be there for her. He never got to marry or have children so she has no grandchildren to spoil ...

The truth is that bad things often happen to good people.

Well, I'll always be here to listen if any of you feel like a chat ... somehow it helps knowing you're not alone, and there is no need to be alone when you have friends.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

You never know what you have said to someone how it will affect their lives. One kind or unkind word can change someones life completely. Being Negative is easy. Being positive takes someone special.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello to you,and to both Slym and Rebecca just remember prayer changes things.There will surely be lots of people praying for you.I will add you to my prayer list.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

BLESS YOU. I dont try to remember all the names here. But I just say "THANK YOU" .


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Serendipity!! Further down the page on this site is a thread mentioning knittingaid.com. I took a quick peek and it says that it is useful for a knitter who can only use one arm. Didn't go into the video because my comp downloads so slowly, but you might want to have a look. Wishing you the best of luck. I have ministrokes, and after a long career in spec ed figuring out how little people's brains work, sometimes it terrifies me to see how mine is deteriorating, but, hey, you can cry or you can laugh. So I mostly just laugh.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

No I don't know anyone. I am so sorry to hear you had a stroke and can't use both hands. You are a very strong person to not let it get you down. I hope you will post some of your work in the future.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Go to Google. Type in: "disability tools for one-handed knitting" and you'll see quite a few things listed.


----------



## gloria jean (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sylm - Just came across a web site that may answer your prayers and be able to knit again - hope it helps
http://knittingaid.com/


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

SLYM said:


> Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
> I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I
> was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
> My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
> ...


Just found this link in todays links for a knitting aid sound like it might help http://knittingaid.com/knitting-help-knitting-instructions-video-stitch-simply-knitting-aid-demo


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no need to be sorry, to be able to just put in writing what you feel and share with others, even those you have never met, can help with the pain of how you feel. Bless you and your daughter. Leonora


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

This site has fantastic people in it! Each day I come on I count my blessings I found all of you.
In reading all the problems people are going through, I think... and I am concerned about taking Coumadin! I am scared to death of the stuff, but a stroke is my major concern. I thank you for your stories and to those who took the time to support... you are fantastic. 
God Bless.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

You won't believe what I just saw!!!!!

I went to a search page, looking for handicapped knitters info. There was a link to - get this - 
"Fingerless woman knitting and crochet hero."

Sadly, I couldn't get it to load.

Anyone? Please? We need to see this!


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you taking it now ? If you take 81mgs. of baby aspirin daily it is suppose to help of you have a history of strokes in your family--- talk it over with your Dr. Thanks


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't be sorry. it always helps to talk to someone and you have a lot of people who will listen. I am so sorry. But she knows you love her. my heart goes out to you. Ali


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.examiner.com/knitting-in-providence/handicapped-crafter-s-charitable-gifts-video

Here's the link Laura. What a woman!!!!!!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Check out this piano player- http://www.godvine.com/Girl-With-No-Fingers-Plays-the-Piano-Beautifully-310.html
Sometimes it takes a few moments to load. You don't have to log in.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.knittingaid.com/ 
SLYM, I got this link from another person on this forum. Maybe it will help you. btibbs70


SLYM said:


> Are there any stroke pts. out in the world who has accomplished knitting/crochet with only the use of one hand ?
> I have done this for 50 yrs. until I had a massive r. sided stroke @ the airport coming back from a ten day vac @ the Oregon coast 6/07. I was only 55 1/2 yrs. old @ the time. I
> was paralyzed on my r. side completely. I had to learn everything over again. I had to become a "leftie".
> My r. arm & hand is flaccid & I limp & have to use a cane @ times but otherwise I am normal.
> ...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was in that scared boat, too. I took C for a year! and was scared that whole time that I would accidentally cut myself or get a scratch and bleed profusely. Never happened   My prayers are with you for your recovery.


Baker said:


> This site has fantastic people in it! Each day I come on I count my blessings I found all of you.
> In reading all the problems people are going through, I think... and I am concerned about taking Coumadin! I am scared to death of the stuff, but a stroke is my major concern. I thank you for your stories and to those who took the time to support... you are fantastic.
> God Bless.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay! Gloria has found what I've been imagining since trying to knit with one hand.

Slym, the only way I could do it was to hold one needle upright between my legs. I worked out that I could use my little finger to hold the yarn taut behind, whilst pulling the stitch over. The only thing - you would need some grip (or use of) your disabled hand just to hold needle steady while you get the stitch over. I came to the conclusion you really need some sort of tool to hold one needle steady - and hey presto - Gloria has come up with it.

I'm thinking that I would miss the rhythmn of ordinary knitting but, with practice, I'm sure you could get into a rhythmn with this too.

Let us know how you get on, Slym, won't you?


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

To SLYM: I do remember reading an article about handicapped people learning to knit with a vise. One needle was placed in the vise and the other needle was held by the good hand. I wish I could remember where I read it. (newspaper or internet?) The vise was attached to the table. If I find it, I'll let you know more. I really hope you experiment and find a way that works for you. Let us know if you do!

To Nogginpodge: My best friend works cleaning fish tanks with her hands in and out of the water, and in Wisconsin's winter going in and out of the cold with damp hands gives her deep, painful dry cracks in all her fingers. I found a recipe from a knitting site and for the first time in years, they are healed. She gave some to a co-worker and he came back the next week grinning--his fingers were healed too! Give this recipe a try. 
(BTW, I make it with safflower oil instead of olive oil. It smells sweet and safflower oil is good for some skin conditions.)

http://www.sockknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm

I hope this helps you both!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

To DHeart: Thank you darling, you have the right name! x


----------



## hpattieann (Apr 24, 2011)

Life is never easy just a learning experience. I have found that teaching others is a way to mend & helps me. I know that some have regained the use of their hands, it just takes time. I will pray for you.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the picture of you & your horse. I used to ride a horse for the first 17 yrs. of my life---my Mom lived on a ranch. Any-way after Grandma & Grandpa died the place was sold.
I wanted to ride again but due to my extreme wt. gain I would never try to. I believed that the role was to have the horse carry you but I felt in my case I should carry the horse---remember Hoss--- I felt so bad for the horse.
Since I had my stroke I have loss 100 lbs. & one of my goal is
to try to ride again one of these yrs.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

BECause every body is out for themselves. If we lived according to God's rules there wouldnt be any of this mess of today to need to be straightened out. We are all going to pay big time one day.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

if what you set for your goal is what you really aspire to do ,then let nothing stand in your way, and nobody .

something seems to snap whenever someone tells me I cant....I say .."WATCH ME"! I may not always succeed ,but I at least do try to.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

DHeart said:


> To SLYM: I do remember reading an article about handicapped people learning to knit with a vise. One needle was placed in the vise and the other needle was held by the good hand. I wish I could remember where I read it. (newspaper or internet?) The vise was attached to the table. If I find it, I'll let you know more. I really hope you experiment and find a way that works for you. Let us know if you do!
> 
> To Nogginpodge: My best friend works cleaning fish tanks with her hands in and out of the water, and in Wisconsin's winter going in and out of the cold with damp hands gives her deep, painful dry cracks in all her fingers. I found a recipe from a knitting site and for the first time in years, they are healed. She gave some to a co-worker and he came back the next week grinning--his fingers were healed too! Give this recipe a try.
> (BTW, I make it with safflower oil instead of olive oil. It smells sweet and safflower oil is good for some skin conditions.)
> ...


I would love the recipe, I don't know how to ask sockknitters to show me...
:| :? Chris


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

So right--- since I am new to this did you get my message
about the comment about you & your horse. If I sent it to someone else I am sorry & please forward it back.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Chris, you should be able to click on the link. It will take you directly to the recipe. If that doesn't work, let me know and I will type it out for you.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

DHeart said:


> Chris, you should be able to click on the link. It will take you directly to the recipe. If that doesn't work, let me know and I will type it out for you.


when I click on the link it only takes me to www.sockknitters.com...when I try the rest (/tips/handcream.htm) it goes back to www.sockknitters.com I hate to bother you but my skin is all cracked from the lovely winter ;-)


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not you - I tried it, too, with the same result.  I use the Rose Salve from Bath & Body Works when I go to bed. I think hydracordizone works too. Put it on and wear gloves to bed. That works for me.


Christine Dix said:


> DHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, you should be able to click on the link. It will take you directly to the recipe. If that doesn't work, let me know and I will type it out for you.
> ...


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks Bonster I use hydrocortisone...can't use "prettey smelling stuff"... :? but I'm always open to suggestions :thumbup: thanks Chris


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay everyone, here's the recipe:
Take a lump of pure beeswax, weigh it, and weigh out about 3 times as much weight of olive oil (doesn't have to be extra virgin, ordinary will do, but check the smell as the cheaper can sometimes be a bit harsh).

Place both wax and oil in a double boiler or a glass bowl over a pan of SIMMERING water - you just want to gently melt them together. When melted, whisk gently and add additive of your choice.

I have made this by infusing dried marigold petals when melted, gently warming for 30 mins or so, then straining - calendula is very good for healing damaged skin. Or I have added a few drops of lavender or geranium essential oil - again, both good for skin.

Of course, you don't have to add anything.

Now let it cool, slowly, and as it solidifies whisk it a bit so as to keep it soft. If you pour it into a pot when it's liquid it will set solid - still usable, but not as nice. Whisk it when it hardening (think ice-cream making) then dollop it into its pot.

Hope this helps some of you with sore chapped fingers - it's good for lips too.

MY NOTE: I made it with safflower oil instead. It smell better and is also good for your skin. Beeswax can be found in health food stores. I get it in 1 1/4 oz. blocks and use 150 ml. safflower oil with it. (Sorry, don't know how much that is in ounces.) I also break the beeswax up a bit first so it will melt faster.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, I just realized I spelled it wrong--only one "k".

http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

thank you thank you thank yu let's hope there's NO spelling tests :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Off by 1 letter!

My Grandpa used to raise bees in Indiana. We used to get the honey in the honeycomb. It was great to suck on! :-D



DHeart said:


> Oh, I just realized I spelled it wrong--only one "k".
> 
> http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

SLYM, do you have an occupational therapist? Most people who need hand help usually do because that's pretty much their specialty. If you can find one that knits or crochets it might be more helpful than almost anything else. I have had hand rehab for surgery and injuries to my hands and although my OT didn't knit, she was able to help me once I took in needles and yarn. However, I had use of both hands, one just took the right kind of splint which I wouldn't have been able to get without her. Usually there are a more than one occupational therapist in a town. I live in a smallish college town and there are at least a dozen in our area. You might be able to get someone from your local yarn shop to recommend a therapist who can knit or crochet or you may need to do a phone campaign. If you don't get enough help from the web sites that others have sent info on, start phoning. If you can find an OT with knitting experience or who has worked with knitters, you should be able to get some help. Make sure the therapist is willing to work with you toward your objective. Some are, others not. What a bummer of a way to end your vacation! Best of luck for a frustrating problem.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> SLYM, do you have an occupational therapist? Most people who need hand help usually do because that's pretty much their specialty. If you can find one that knits or crochets it might be more helpful than almost anything else. I have had hand rehab for surgery and injuries to my hands and although my OT didn't knit, she was able to help me once I took in needles and yarn. However, I had use of both hands, one just took the right kind of splint which I wouldn't have been able to get without her. Usually there are a more than one occupational therapist in a town. I live in a smallish college town and there are at least a dozen in our area. You might be able to get someone from your local yarn shop to recommend a therapist who can knit or crochet or you may need to do a phone campaign. If you don't get enough help from the web sites that others have sent info on, start phoning. If you can find an OT with knitting experience or who has worked with knitters, you should be able to get some help. Make sure the therapist is willing to work with you toward your objective. Some are, others not. What a bummer of a way to end your vacation! Best of luck for a frustrating problem.


Thank you, MaryE, for addressing SLYM and the handicap issue. I've been hoping to hear more about that and thoughts from SLYM.

Many offered good ideas and resources and your suggestions were well thought out. The right therapist will be so important to her achieving her goal.

Thank you.


----------

